# James Llewellin's Photo Shoot with Eric Guy Oct 2007



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just got my disc from Eric this week (via Wade) and thought I'd post some up from the shoot.

All photo's are courtesy of Eric and with him the copyright remains...So watch it!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And some more....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

kin ell!!

the one outside bottom of the stairs is awesome James,....

do you think copying it and putting a framed one on me desk would be an infrigment of those copyrights???

hahah


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And the last lot...

Big Thanks to Steve and Bodyzone in Upper Belvedere in SE London for letting us do the shoot there. He's a great guy and great competitor too.

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin awesome james!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking amazing James


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Monster :lift:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Looking awesome mate, your condition is superb.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome James!


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

damm bro u look good!!!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Should be on the cover of Flex, end of.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Best you've ever looked buddy. Your chest looks bigger when it's relaxed than when it is tensed. We'll soon sort that out.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

lookimng awsome!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

foookin 'el..... cracking pics....


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome...........very Lee priest like


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

jw007 said:


> Awesome...........very Lee priest like


I thought the same


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

you look fookin amazing! damn! serious im speechless, im not being funny but with your clothes on u dont seem as big, but when there off you hulk out man! I WISH! is all i can say!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

bloody hell!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

awesome pics!!


----------



## 2manytoyz (Jul 25, 2006)

Very very impresive, I saw you on stage at the gravesend in 2006 and its amazing how you have changed in a year but but you still outshined everyone at that show too.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Blimey guys. Thanks for all your positive comments.

I always like to catalogue how i am looking each year with photo shoots the week after.

When I look back at how much i have improved it really motivates me to keep on improving year on year. Since hooking up with Paul there is NO doubt in my mind that my physique has made very good progress and long may that partnership continue as long as I keep competing.

I know Paul sees me as 'a work in progress' and with still so many things I can work on, the mind boggles at what I could be like with continued hard work and diligence.

I have another shoot that I will be posting once I get the photo's back...Its a little more 'arty' but I kind of like that style too and the girl that took them is very talented.

Anyway thanks for all the comments, it makes my continued prep that much more enjoyable and worthwhile.

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking huge mate, you've got veins everywhere.....forehead and all love it!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

more pro like with every week mate.

Awesome


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You are rather big... have you ever thought about competing...?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You are rather big... have you ever thought about competing...?


Think he'd make a decent first timer or novice maybe....

 

Amazing physique, one of those that inspires you, but at the same time deflates you cos you know you'll probably never achieve that level...

Absolutely superb, shape, size, symmetry, proportion and top condition too... very hard to find any sort of a fault really!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

And a few from my routine at the finals. Again all photo's by Eric Guy.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

sh*t Hot mate.


----------



## sparky (Jul 10, 2007)

Holy *Bleepin bleep* your bleeping huge!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James, you look perfect and that is an understatement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

You look like a pro man!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Con said:


> You look like a pro man!


Ditto


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking Good Mr L.

Thickness is of the scale


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

is it me or does he looks small????  Looking awesome James, you'll have to start putting larger door frames in your house!


----------



## girrlll (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish to have someone next to me like a supercell 

You look very good


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!! what a beast mate,mind boggling!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking Awesome James!!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Very, very good physique and condition.

You cant pose though...although i can imagine that never even came into it.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

serious question

do you get stretch marks?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

James is still on hols guys. He'll be back Nov 5th after a well earned break with his wife & their dog Oakley.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack, did you help James in any way?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

winger said:


> Nine Pack, did you help James in any way?


 Erm.... have you read his journal? Just a bit, yes, in my own special way.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

He helps everyone...:lift:

Fivos


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll help myself one day


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nine Pack helped me from a 12 pack.....lol.....j/k.

Nine Pack set me up with a routine and I gained strength in almost every workout. Might have something to do with recovery. 

NP, you are one bad mofo!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

winger said:


> Nine Pack helped me from a 12 pack.....lol.....j/k.
> 
> Nine Pack set me up with a routine and I gained strength in almost every workout. Might have something to do with recovery.
> 
> NP, you are one bad mofo!


Thankyou sir. Indeed I am. :beer1:


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

bloody hell... i know your good james, but these shots have blown me away..

totaly foooking AWESOME bud..

steve


----------



## Knifey (Nov 1, 2007)

Fair play, awesome pics! Massive!

K


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

wow,look totally amazing on that photo shoot


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

Are you supported by gasp or do you just wear there clothing


----------



## jodes (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow, looking just amazing, loving it!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking at those pics again, his shoulders are the same size as his head.......what a beast!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

mg:


----------

